# Intel Arc Graphic Cards



## freezr (Feb 11, 2022)

Does anyone of you know if these new discrete GPU cards will work with FreeBSD (soon enough)?









						Intel® Arc™ Graphics Overview
					

Find out how Intel® Arc Graphics unlock lifelike gaming and seamless content creation.




					www.intel.com
				




I mean, Intel is enough opensource friendly and generally Intel products work very well on FreeBSD, having these discrete GPUs available on FreeBSD would be cool especially thinking to application like Blender, FreeCAD etc.

Thanks!

tgl


----------



## shkhln (Feb 11, 2022)

It's the same Intel Xe arch that is present in Tiger Lake / Rocket Lake / Alder Lake CPUs. The big question is whether you would actually be able to buy one in the next 2 years. And I don't mean prices, just the general availability.


----------



## freezr (Feb 12, 2022)

Intel has more capacity to produce hardware than AMD though...


----------



## shkhln (Feb 12, 2022)

Well, believe it or not, Intel Arc is actually supposed to be manufactured by TSMC.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 12, 2022)

Sigh, yet more obtuse use of codenames: 




<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Arc#Graphics_processor_generations> is more useful, but (unless I'm missing something) there is, at the page, not enough to tell whether things _work_ at e.g. <https://bsd-hardware.info/?d=FreeBSD>. Other Wikipedia pages might help, but I'm not the person to look; all the codenames make my eyes glaze over


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> but (unless I'm missing something) there is, at the page, not enough to tell whether things _work_ at e.g.


Card hasn't been released yet, so I doubt it's going to show up on some hardware inventory site now.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 14, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Card hasn't been released yet,



Understood. 

"Alchemist uses the Intel Xe GPU architecture, or more specifically, the Xe-HPG variant.", <https://bsd-hardware.info/?view=search&vendor=Intel&name=Xe-HPG&typeid=all&d=FreeBSD#list> finds nothing, a looser search <https://bsd-hardware.info/?view=sea...ypeid=all&d=FreeBSD&typeid=graphics+card#list> finds a few Intel _Iris Xe_ graphics cards, is it useful to look at any of those matches?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 14, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> is it useful to look at any of those matches?


Stop posting. It's fine to skip topics you aren't familiar with. We don't need low quality answers just to keep an appearance of helpfulness. It's better that way.


----------



## freezr (Feb 14, 2022)

This is the off-topic area, we can be more relaxed, can't we?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 14, 2022)

Unfortunately this has been going for a while and not just in off-topic area. (Isn't the first post a hardware/desktop question, by the way?)


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 14, 2022)

tgl said:


> This is the off-topic area, we can be more relaxed, can't we?


Very true but no-one likes to be bombarded with a bunch of random links.

Normally the point of a forum is for the member taking part in the discussion to briefly summarise the information contained in the link. Otherwise we might as well just google it ourselves (and I am sure we do, so their flurry of links just end up sounding like low-effort noise).

Reddit is a "link aggregator" platform which works in a different way. I think this is what they are used to and why they are misusing the forums. Just look around at their posts and you will see the difference compared to all other members.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 15, 2022)

tgl said:


> we can be more relaxed, can't we?



tgl sorry, did my post wind you up?


----------



## freezr (Feb 15, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> tgl sorry, did my post wind you up?



Not at all...


----------

